# The MeetBSD thread!



## snes-addict (Nov 17, 2008)

Unfortunately, I was not able to attend MeetBSD, as much as I wanted to go. I heard from bsdtalk164 that iXsystems put on a rather smashing 15th anniversary party.§e

Did anyone here manage to attend?
Did the conference live up to the hype?


----------



## oliverh (Nov 17, 2008)

There are some pictures from bitgeist: http://flickr.com/photos/bitgeist/sets/72157609137705641/


----------



## cpeterson (Nov 18, 2008)

Julian taped pretty much the whole thing. If he doesn't have footage up somewhere soonish I'll bug him until he does.


----------

